# vsftpd aktiv hinter Router andere Ports



## di-five (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe vsftpd unter Debian am laufen. Nun möchte ich via aktiver Verbindung aus dem Internet darauf zugeifen. Aus dem Lan funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Der Daemon läuft als standalone, also Listen ist an. Trotzdem kann ich ihn über /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart neustarten.

Nun das Problem:

Im Router habe ich Port 59999 (listen) und Port 59998 (data) auf die ip des Daemons weitergelitet. Mit Port 21 und Port 20 funktioniert das auch einwandfrei.

In meiner vsftpd.conf habe ich folgendes stehen:


```
connect_from_port_20=YES
listen_port=59999
ftp_data_port=59998
```

Die /etc/services habe ich wie folgt geändert:


```
ftp-data 59998/tcp
ftp 59999/tcp
```

Jetzt bekomme ich beim Login aus dem Internet folgende Meldung:


```
Status:	Verbinde mit 123.12.123.4:59999...
Status:	Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort:	220 Welcome to blah FTP service.
Befehl:	USER user
Antwort:	331 Please specify the password.
Befehl:	PASS *****
Antwort:	230 Login successful.
Status:	Verbunden
Status:	Empfange Verzeichnisinhalt...
Befehl:	PWD
Antwort:	257 "/"
Befehl:	TYPE I
Antwort:	200 Switching to Binary mode.
Befehl:	PORT 79,220,94,157,7,164
Antwort:	200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
Befehl:	LIST
Fehler:	Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung
Fehler:	Verzeichnisinhalt konnte nicht empfangen werden
```

Welche Einstellung ist da nicht korrekt?
Mit Port 21 und 20 hatte es funktioniert.

Viele Grüße
di-five


// Hallo,

mit Port 20 und 21 funktioniert es, wenn ich bei FileZilla einstelle, dass bei einem Passive-Fehler
die Aktive-Verbindung genutzt werden soll. Mit anderen Ports konnte ich das leider noch nicht
testen. Ist es normal, dass FileZilla bzw. ein FTp-Client Passive machen will, und deswegen keine
Aktive-Verbindung gebacken kriegt?


----------



## mrno (10. September 2008)

Guten Morgen di-five,

wenn ich es richtig weis läuft der sftp standardmäßig über den Port 22. Hast du diesen frei gegeben. Leider wird dieser Port auch für ssh benutzt. Blockiert bei dir ssh den Port?


----------

